
UGears – 3D Wooden Mechanical Model Kits, 3D Puzzles - lisper
https://ugears.us/
======
z2
I'm not affiliated with this site, but this person sells DIY plans for similar
mechanized wooden machines, mostly of clocks:
[http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm](http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm)

The celestial clock is on my bucket list to make if I ever get access to a
laser cutter or CNC routing machine.

~~~
lisper
Wow, that organic clock is gorgeous! But I think this person is really missing
the boat by not partnering with a manufacturer and selling kits and/or
finished products. You could probably sell that organic clock as an art work
for $1k or more.

~~~
z2
I was thinking the same thing! I would pay serious money for this sort of
thing in a kit. Maybe in general, that's an opportunity for something like
Shapeways, but for laser cutting/milling.

Edit: ponoko.com

~~~
lisper
Turns out the designer explicitly forbids this:

[http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/frequentquestions.htm](http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/frequentquestions.htm)

What is your copyright info? Can I make and sell your designs commercially?

Copyright Notice

I do not grant my permission for use of my designs for commercial or
institutional use; you may not sell works made from my plans for profit.

Reproduction of part or all of the contents of any pages is prohibited except
to the extent permitted below.

The source of this copyright notice
[http://lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm](http://lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm)
must appear on each copy.

These pages may be downloaded onto a hard disc or printed for your personal
use without alterations. No use of these pages or the parts or mechanisms
contained therein is permitted for commercial or institutional purpose.

These pages or the parts or mechanisms contained therein may not be included
in any other work or publication, or be distributed or be copied for
commercial or institutional purpose except with the explicit permission of the
author.

No part of this product may be reproduced in any form, unless otherwise
stated, in which case reproduction is limited to the use of the purchaser. The
written instructions, drawings, designs, projects, and patterns are intended
for the personal, noncommercial, non-institutional use of the retail purchaser
and are under federal copyright laws; they are not to be reproduced by any
electronic, mechanical, or other means, including informational storage or
retrieval systems, for commercial or institutional use.

The information given in this product is presented in good faith, but no
warranty is given nor results guaranteed.

~~~
gknoy
Great point! I think the GP's intention was to note that the designer could
choose to partner with a manufacturing place to provide pre-made kits for
these (like UGears does).

~~~
lisper
Yes, and my point is that the designer has explicitly chosen not to do this.
He _wants_ people to build their own.

------
app4soft
_«UGEARS»_ ( _«Ugears»_ )[0] -- initially was Ukrainian🇺🇦 startup[1], founded
in 2014 by two Ukrainians and initially was known as _«Ukrainian Gears»_ [2,3]

But year ago, in 2017 founders conflicted due to the future of project[4].

[0]
[https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugears](https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugears)

[1] [https://www.kyivpost.com/technology/ukrainian-startup-
ugears...](https://www.kyivpost.com/technology/ukrainian-startup-ugears-
crowdfunds-74000-new-range-wooden-models.html)

[2]
[https://www.facebook.com/ukrainiangears/](https://www.facebook.com/ukrainiangears/)

[3] [https://ukr-gears.com/](https://ukr-gears.com/)

[4] [https://mc.today/ugears-sobral-na-kickstarter-290-tys-god-
na...](https://mc.today/ugears-sobral-na-kickstarter-290-tys-god-nazad-
investor-otzhal-startap-u-ego-osnovatelya/)

------
Opossum
Another maker of excellent wooden models is Wooden City
([https://wooden.city/](https://wooden.city/)).

We built their Ferris Wheel model. It was very well designed, a lot of fun to
build and the end result was much better than we anticipated!

The 4x4 looks amazing - will be building that next.

~~~
jjnoakes
Some of the products look the same... Is this the same company or something?

------
lisper
This one is my favorite:

[https://ugears.us/collections/all-
products/products/20-minut...](https://ugears.us/collections/all-
products/products/20-minutes-timer)

Check out the video in the lower right hand corner.

~~~
speps
I built that a few weeks ago! It can be a bit fiddly in places and I found
strange that they don't supply any kind of "grease" and advise to use candle
wax on some axles and gears which not everyone has, and it's not specified on
the box.

Also, as mentioned for the Hurdy Gurdy model, it's never going to keep time
correctly...

------
jfk13
This link is just to the US store; a better link for a worldwide audience
would be [https://ugearsmodels.com](https://ugearsmodels.com).

~~~
TylerE
Why is a webstore with prices in Euros better than the exact same webstore
with prices in dollars?

~~~
jfk13
[https://ugearsmodels.com/](https://ugearsmodels.com/) isn't just a webstore
in Euros; it's the company's main site, with links to around 50 or so country-
specific stores around the world. (See under "Shops".)

------
mdturnerphys
This guy has a gear template generator and lots of tips in addition to
documentation of his own projects:
[http://woodgears.ca/](http://woodgears.ca/).

------
binaryorganic
I built their Hurdy Gurdy model. The construction techniques were impressive,
the plans and assembly process were intuitive, and the experience itself never
became frustrating or tiresome. I was surprised by all three. Highly
recommend.

Side note: not a great ‘instrument’. It plays! But it’s really a toy compared
to the real deal.

------
sytelus
I've collected this and other creative toys in this Amazon list:
[http://a.co/2zywo0m](http://a.co/2zywo0m)

------
mbeatum
Gorgeous puzzles! I think this would be a fantastic christmas gift. Thank you
for sharing.

